# hungry for Christ- Eucharist



## rembrandt (Jun 3, 2004)

Does anybody here get hungry for the Lord's Supper?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 3, 2004)

I just get hungry for the Lord


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 3, 2004)

Regretfully, I must say that I actually do not experience that very often. That is mostly because I have been raised in a denomination that does not place the sacred emphasis on the Supper that the historic Reformed faith does. There was never any mention of Christ's &quot;spiritual presence&quot; being in our midst because of our partaking of the Supper. And while I now intellectually believe that to be the biblical nature of the Supper, that realization hasn't been with me long enough, or emphasized enough when being served the Supper, to carry over from my mind to my heart that much. I can only pray that God conforms my heart to the biblical view and reception of the Lord's Supper, as He has already done with my mind. Hopefully the church I join in the fall will help serve as a means of grace to do that heart-changing process.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:9259e8d303][i:9259e8d303]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:9259e8d303]
Regretfully, I must say that I actually do not experience that very often. That is mostly because I have been raised in a denomination that does not place the sacred emphasis on the Supper that the historic Reformed faith does. There was never any mention of Christ's &quot;spiritual presence&quot; being in our midst because of our partaking of the Supper. And while I now intellectually believe that to be the biblical nature of the Supper, that realization hasn't been with me long enough, or emphasized enough when being served the Supper, to carry over from my mind to my heart that much. I can only pray that God conforms my heart to the biblical view and reception of the Lord's Supper, as He has already done with my mind. Hopefully the church I join in the fall will help serve as a means of grace to do that heart-changing process.

In Christ,

Chris [/quote:9259e8d303]

My church is the same way (EFCA as you know). In the past 3 years I've been converted, I have only had the Lord's Supper about 10 times (or less); all of those being mere memorials. 

Lately, I don't know man, I've just been starving; never felt this way before though. I remember some of the experiences I had when I attended the Roman Church. I was not a Christian then, but I remember the solemnity and sanctity of the meal. I want that again. I know it can be done with proper theology (i.e. not Roman), but I have yet to see it.

Coming from a Charismatic church the beginning of my Christian years (after Roman, and not yet Reformed), it is as you said, they don't care about such things. Well, I hope you find a good church when you leave. 

And may God reform our hearts to his holy sacraments,
Paul


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:3d2d53e5ab][i:3d2d53e5ab]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:3d2d53e5ab]
Well, I hope you find a good church when you leave.[/quote:3d2d53e5ab]

Thanks - same to you, whenever you do decide to leave your present church. I'll pray that God works out the issues with your family and friends for His greatest glory and the greatest good of the situation.

[quote:3d2d53e5ab][i:3d2d53e5ab]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:3d2d53e5ab]
And may God reform our hearts to his holy sacraments,
Paul [/quote:3d2d53e5ab]

Amen!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 3, 2004)

I always, passionately, look forward to partaking.............the hunger is spiritual of course.


----------



## crhoades (Jun 3, 2004)

*Blessed are those...*

I am fortunate to attend a PCA church who has weekly communion. Actually it was the main deciding influence for me to go to this church. 

I think there is a connection between:

Matt. 5:6
Blessed are those who [b:f0575a3729]hunger[/b:f0575a3729] and [b:f0575a3729]thirst[/b:f0575a3729] after [u:f0575a3729]righteousness[/u:f0575a3729] for they shall be filled.

1 Corinthians 1
30He is the source of your [i:f0575a3729]life [/i:f0575a3729] in Christ Jesus, whom God made our wisdom and our [u:f0575a3729]righteousness [/u:f0575a3729] and sanctification and redemption.


John 6
53So Jesus said to them, &quot;Truly, truly, I say to you, unless you [b:f0575a3729]eat[/b:f0575a3729] the flesh of the Son of Man and [b:f0575a3729]drink [/b:f0575a3729] his blood, you have no [i:f0575a3729]life [/i:f0575a3729] in you.

I don't know about everyone else but I want to be filled and have life! Bring on the communion!


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 3, 2004)

I think I would join a conservative Episcopalian church, if I couldn't find a Presbyterian church that feasts on Christ every week.

Paul :bs2:


----------



## yeutter (Jun 3, 2004)

Communion every Lord's Day was one of the things that attracted me to Anglicanism.


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 3, 2004)

yeutter, I sent you a U2U about Anglicanism. I have a few questions... any help would be great!!

thanks,
Paul


----------



## robot (Jun 4, 2004)

I haven't partaken in our holy Lord's Supper for over a year
I want to take part in it so much... I feel a spiritual need for it.


----------

